# Bags are packed



## Barebones (Jan 12, 2012)

All my bags are packed, soon to be leaving on a jet plane
Sound a bit like John Denver don't you think

We begin our journey to PV from Toronto this Saturday to spend three weeks scouting around.
Thanks to all who contributed to my earlier post and I am sure after we arrive there will be more questions.

Thanks in advance

Barebones


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Barebones said:


> All my bags are packed, soon to be leaving on a jet plane
> Sound a bit like John Denver don't you think
> 
> We begin our journey to PV from Toronto this Saturday to spend three weeks scouting around.
> ...


Have a good trip.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*The Iguana Tree*

If you do get up to Sayulita, be sure to check out the Iguana Tree. It's quite unique, and is definitely a photo op. Everyone in town is aware of it and can provide directions.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Barebones said:


> All my bags are packed, soon to be leaving on a jet plane
> Sound a bit like John Denver don't you think
> 
> We begin our journey to PV from Toronto this Saturday to spend three weeks scouting around.
> ...


Watch the movie "Night of the Iguana". It was filmed in Mismaloya, just south of Puerto Vallarta. If you want to get away from the bright lights of PV, spend a couple of days in Yelapa. It is a short boat ride down the coast.


----------

